# favorite physical activity or exercise



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

could be anything...............walking counts too

mines is biking


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Laying on the couch watching tv? Does that count?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Walking, I enjoy walking, to and from the buffet bar;-) 

I do enjoy walking;-)


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

realspark said:


> Walking, I enjoy walking, to and from the buffet bar;-)
> 
> I do enjoy walking;-)










I like walking too


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Lifting has always been my favorite physical activity, even if I haven't had the motivation to do so lately :lol

Cardiowise, my favorite thing is probably the eliptical runner.


----------



## Turtle_Island (Feb 20, 2004)

Biking during the warmer month, cross-country skiing during the winter.



Zephyr said:


> Laying on the couch watching tv? Does that count?


Only if you're watching porn.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

my favorite physical activity is probably swimming, though i haven't been in a while. lately i take walks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like swimming, but I don't it often enough. I guess I have enough money now to join a gym with a pool, but that darn SA :afr.

I run but it's hard now because of Paxil fat. I feel like I am lugging cans of Crisco (inside joke with Realspark there! :lol)

Getting the body moving is so neat - you burn off calories, take out the stress, and physically tire yourself enough to relax! :yes


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

sex, skiin, surfin, running, weights


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Running, biking too and from school (15 km each way). Hm and in 5 min i'm going to call a martial arts center to maybe try it out. Yaiks


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Turtle_Island said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Laying on the couch watching tv? Does that count?
> ...


So I guess it doesn't...


----------



## JerryR (Aug 3, 2006)

Cycling, the perfect excercise!


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Dancing, cross country skiing, walking, step aerobics, kayaking.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

My Achilles Heel said:


> I like clicking the mouse, typing on the keyboard and shifting my *** on the chair. Oh blinking my eyes. hahah


All at the same time? wow. :lol


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

kikachuck said:


> My Achilles Heel said:
> 
> 
> > I like clicking the mouse, typing on the keyboard and shifting my *** on the chair. Oh blinking my eyes. hahah
> ...


Amateurs. I also jabber incoherently.


----------



## Vic (Aug 9, 2006)

Double bass drumming


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

swimming.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 6, 2006)

I love to jog.

I usually try and jog every other day if the weather permits of course.

I also have weights at home so I do that as well.

I also recently picked up hiking. Great scenary and very peaceful.

In terms of sports, I like basketball and just picked up a bit of tennis.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Biking.

I've been very depressed since my bike got stolen(got two stolen this year)
so now i stay home and put on the weight 
there's just no other physical activity that i like beside biking.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Actually not that much into lifting weight thank you :lol :b


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I like to walk - i walk on a treadmill at around 6km per hour. I used to use a stationary bike but it built up my thighs too much - when i started to walk my shins a calves killed me for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## JerryR (Aug 3, 2006)

Triste Golem said:


> Biking.
> 
> I've been very depressed since my bike got stolen(got two stolen this year)
> so now i stay home and put on the weight
> there's just no other physical activity that i like beside biking.


I feel your pain. Maybe you can find and ol' beater in the newspaper or a thrift store. I found one in the trash once. New tires and tubes all It needed. Good luck. Keep your spirits up.


----------



## Dreamking (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been getting into Biking recently. I used to run a lot, but finding the time is difficult.

However, my dog is a little overweight, and as the old saying goes, "If your dog is fat, you need more exercise..."

So, since I can't take the dog with me biking, I think I'll have to start crawling out of bed early and running!


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Walking, running and ummmmmmmm bedroom gymnastics are pretty good too :b :lol


----------

